# Referred to a fertility specialist on NHS...



## StephLewry

Hi I'm new to this...last friday (22nd) i was referred to the fertility specialist at Hereford hospital as my cycles are really long and irregular. ( they can be anywhere between 40 and 70 days) and i was just wondering if anyone else has been referred and how long they had to wait before there first appointment... still havent heard anything and was wondering when to expect my letter..

x


----------



## Kirsty Ellen

Hi ya

I am also new to this and I have been referred just recently and got an appointment fairly quickly. Although my dr messed up the referral form so my initial apointment was cancelled. It has all been sorted now, so I am now waiting for a new appointment. So hopefully it will be soon for both of us. We are in Norfolk, so hopefully the waiting time is roughly the same for each county.

xx


----------



## tracyl247

Morning StephLewry and Kirsty Ellen

i think i waited about 4-6 weeks for my first appointment so not long really in the great scheme of things  

Not sure if you have found the thread that is in your geographical area but if not, have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0you might find out a bit more specific information about your area, clinics etc.

take care

Tracy


----------



## Kirsty Ellen

Hi again

Thanks for the info Tracy.

Just wanted to update my circs. Myself and DH Have our first appointment 23rd august. I am quite excited that things are moving forward but a little bit scared also. Is there any info on the site that gives an insight of what to expect.

Many thanks

Kirsty x


----------



## tracyl247

Morning Kirsty Ellen

Great news on your appointment date... not long to go now   have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.msg801517#msg801517 it is a members guide to IVF and the possible process.

As for what happens on your first appointment i think it depend on the area and clinic. My first appointment was about getting my history, weight, hight, blood pressure and bloods taken and arranging to phone on certain days of my cycle to go in and get bloods carried out. Also about being confirmed on the waiting list for treatment. i think we saw the consultant for no more than 10 minutes with the rest of the appointment waiting for the nurse to take bloods about 30 mins or so.

i will admit that at the first appointment i was so nervous i did not take in most of what was being said and poor DH was the same! In fact i could not tell you what blood test they carried out that day  If you can try and take in any questions you have written down and tell the consultant when you first meet that you have them...... hopefully they will prompt you to ask, just in case you also get "stage fright"  

HTH other members might be able to give you a their experiences as well... hopefully they paid more attention than me! 

take care

Tracy


----------



## Kirsty Ellen

Hi Tracy

Many thanks for the info. 

Best wishes

Kirsty x


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Kirsty Ellen.

Did you go to the doctors for tests first or did they just send you to a specialist?? I have been to doctors and explained nothing was happening, they send me for blood test so was wondering would i should expect next??

Hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## StephLewry

I had loads of tests (blood tests and vaginal swabs) done at the doctors...and an internal scan before i got referred...xx


----------



## Kirsty Ellen

Hi Chazzy.

When I went to my gp and he asked for me to do 2 progesterone 21 day blood tests and I also had to have an up to date smear test. Then he completed the referral form and we got our appointment fairly quickly.  
Have you had the results of your tests? If not depending on when you had them I would chase them up and then maybe ask what the next step is for being referred. I don't know but each area could be different on what they require before referring to a consultant/specialist.

Best wishes x x

Kirsty


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi girls thanks for the reply!

I have had 1 21day test done am going back at 5pm today for results, boyfriend had sperm test he cam back allgood!

For some reseon the doctors i am with wont allow you to book appointments in advance, you have to ring on the day and see whats free!!!! it makes me so mad i want to go back and see my doctor, but the next appointment she has free is the 2nd of september!!!!! anyway will update you! i too have got to have a smear........Boo!


----------

